# Portrait  of you



## escorial (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you pick an artist from history that can capture you and in a style you would like to see painted in?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 31, 2013)

Ug - Circa 48,000BC...


----------



## escorial (Oct 31, 2013)

ha..was thinking more on canvas then a rock face..ha


----------



## Pandora (Nov 6, 2013)

Not really from history he is very much alive and living well. I like Folk Art, Walt Curlee a favorite from a neighboring state. 
He does Rural Americana, Country Farm scenes, Naive Western but I'd like him to put me in one of his classic cars.
 Maybe a 1956 yellow Lincoln Premiere convertible, bushy blonde hair blowing in the breeze, oh yeah.
Then add a little of this to the theme. . .  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQQCPrwKzdo 
That would be very cool. I think I should think about this.


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2013)

do you have a link for walt curlee pandora?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 7, 2013)

Google is a wonderful tool

http://www.waltcurleeart.com/


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2013)

cheers dude.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 7, 2013)

The artist who did the silhouette poster of Che? Or else the one who drew the Zig Zag man. Maybe they're the same.


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2013)

ha...zig zag..man...


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 7, 2013)

Easy. 

H.R. Giger. Probably Basil Gogos, too.

And if you want to get early...Carravaggio.

If I wanted to look studious and professional, John Singer Sargent.


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2013)

excellent choice man


----------



## SarahStrange (Nov 8, 2013)

Wiiiam Rose.

He is amazing. I love charcoal like no other and he is my idol in that respect. 

http://www.williamroseart.com/GalleryMain.asp?GalleryID=29742&AKey=NQFHN8A4


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

he's nifty....


----------



## Solaceinwords (Nov 8, 2013)

If there was a Van Gough painting of me I would probably cry.


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

a personal fav of mine to


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 8, 2013)

All this talk of art makes me want to paint again.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd love to look mysterious and serene like the Mona Lisa, so Leonardo da Vinci. Truthfully though, Dr. Seuss could probably better portray my personality.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/...captured-in-oil-paintings-by-andreas-englund/


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

paint flesh.....gumby..have you the enigmatic grin...colossal kevin


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 8, 2013)

I wish I had the time.


Kevin, check out Jeremy Geddas.


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Dege9d2R4qE]http://youtu.be/Dege9d2R4qE[/video]

a legend..love him.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd have to go with Hieronymus Bosch. I appear several times throughout the triptych of Earthly Delights.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 8, 2013)

If anyone cares...here was the last piece I was working on, and sadly never finished.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 8, 2013)

Pretty awesome, Fleshy. You should finish that and find a place to display it!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice.  The eyes are very much alive.


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

is it Boris Carlov....sons of the desert..ha...neat though flesh.


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

just checked your choice Pluralized...gothy


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 8, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> Pretty awesome, Fleshy. You should finish that and find a place to display it!



Thanks. I don't even remember the color palette. Ha-ha!



Gumby said:


> Nice.  The eyes are very much alive.



Thanks. Although, I was never quite sure about those eyes. I like what I captured in Alfred Hitchcock here more.







escorial said:


> is it Boris Carlov....sons of the desert..ha...neat though flesh.



Yes, it's Karloff from The Mummy. Painting from those old washed out pictures is quite a challenge.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 8, 2013)

escorial said:


> just checked your choice Pluralized...gothy



I've never heard of that painter, but I agree. His work reminds me of Haxan.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 8, 2013)

That Hitchcock is just awesome.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 8, 2013)

Gumby said:


> That Hitchcock is just awesome.



Thanks again. :redface2:


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 8, 2013)

Bosch was centuries ahead of his time.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Nov 8, 2013)

I would have to say Salvador Dali or M.C. Esher.


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

captured Hitchcock.....well....dude


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

pidgeon84..Dali would deffo capture the inner you.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Persistence of Memory is a really good summary of what I try to do with my writing. Whether or not that's how it actually turns out is beside the point :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Nov 18, 2013)

escorial said:


> Can you pick an artist from history that can capture you and in a style you would like to see painted in?



I like Pushwagner, a norwegian artists. He really captures the spirit and mood of whatever he's drawing or painting, so I'd love to see myself as one of his portraits. 

My favorites:


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Nov 18, 2013)

FleshEater your paintings make me want to snap my pencil in two. Stop being so good.


----------



## Sjonak (Nov 18, 2013)

Toulouse-Lautrec. Preferably with a face shadowed in greens.


----------



## Sjonak (Nov 18, 2013)

@FleshEater. I like your unfinished painting. I'd hang that in my workspace, as is. Nice work.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you Yellow Mustang and Sjonak! :redface:


----------



## Pietro (Nov 18, 2013)

She had a heart! By Enrique Simonet


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 18, 2013)

Absolutely amazing, Pietro. Nice pick! The composition of that painting is incredible.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 18, 2013)

It is a marvel yes!


----------



## escorial (Nov 19, 2013)

The Yellow Mustang when I look at your choice I think of Pink Floyd album covers

Sojnac  Mr Lautrec was described as a vey small teapot with a large spout by his models...

Pietro the painting is aesthetically pleasing but the subject is not something I would want to look at every day.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 19, 2013)

escorial, the paintings posted by YellowMustang are very similar to graphics used in The Wall movie, to be exact. And, regarding the sunject of the painting I have posted, it is exactly what I look at everyday... several times


----------



## escorial (Nov 19, 2013)

What do you get from the painting Pietro?


----------



## Pietro (Nov 19, 2013)

I am a cardiothoracic surgeon; go figure


----------



## escorial (Nov 19, 2013)

ahh...i see...any tips for a broken heart man


----------



## Pietro (Nov 19, 2013)

time


----------



## escorial (Nov 19, 2013)

ha


----------



## escorial (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GOlXwm9zld8]http://youtu.be/GOlXwm9zld8[/video]

this guy would be my choice


----------

